# satdy river fish



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Tanner decides to almost split the dark with a large display of flatulence


Who said romance was dead?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Nice to see the Panga in action. Poling and taking them on the fly.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] Ahhhhh Tannner............ A good friend would have stepped up and claimed it for you.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that is the funniest shiz I have read all night! LOL


Whooo Hoooo Tanner!



L.R. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Funniest 2 hours of my life ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

> Funniest 2 hours of my life ;D


Glad you could join us Sir Fartsalot.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

at first I didnt even know it was me :-[

Then I realized and RJ stoped midsentence and everyone died(luaghing)


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I gotta get this off mah chest.

I took tanner fishing all morning, and despite a few setbacks we got on a good spot. Tanner proved quite the fisherman with his patience, and excellent casting he finally pulled two albeit small, but finiky(sp?) reds out of the water. Tanner proved a very humble fisherman, and a good guest offering to take the platform so that I may get a shot at some fish, although he didnt understand when you fish on my boat, you fish, i do the work.

Tanner was an excellent guest on the boat, we go to JB's and his uber hawt girlfriend shows up. we enjoy lunch with friends, and beers. we retire to the dock for more beer and conversation then tanner's toothless mouth spoke. RJ was very quick to acknowledge the moment at which time i wittnessed the color red like I had never seen before. I am pretty sure it was tanners face, but I had began to laugh so hard that all the blood in my body was near the point of escaping through my eyes, ears and mouth. Tanner ran for the hills asking for a gun to end his suppossed misery from embarrASSment, all the while his super sweet looking girlfriend could care less. never the less we laughed, and laughed, and laughed, and laughed. Tanner found his sack and returned to the scene of the fart to deal with the constant and non stop abuse that only 3 drunks can provide.

on the way back to the ramp, tanner didnt bring it up, but i did, and i laughed for a little while longer. I gave some fatherly advice as to the peril he had found himself, and tanner still held out as a man should. he found the humor in it, and laughed along.

Tanner, i promise you you will win major points on the day you two do the deed if you give her the dutch oven treatment.

for those of you whom havent fished with tanner, he is a great kid. eager to learn, and is becoming quite the experienced angler to boot. 

tanner, good job, RJ, thanks for giving us all near fatal laugh attacks, your boat kicks @$$. wes thanks for lunch, and tanner, you are welcomed on my boat any time.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Curtis, your words arnt taken lightly. I apprciate the lessons you have tought me over the past two years.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for lunch wes, and rj thanks for handing it to me everytime I stir up shit.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Let flee a fart loud as a thunderclap! 

(Chaucer for all you boys who didn't have to read middle English in school.)


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Man you gotta love the epic fart thread..


----------

